# Headin South Round II



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Whats up Florida board? Heading down around Jupiter for a fishing trip with two of my school fishing buddies. We think we have saved up enough dough to treat ourselves to a trip, now its time for a game plan...

This time last year we launched a canoe in the back waters of Jupiter Inlet and really had no idea what we were doing. I'm am very familiar with largemouth bass fishing, so I decided to head up into the mangroves, and throw topwater zara spooks. First cast, a 27 in. snook (released). I was is shock. Those things can really suck some drag. Then we ventured a little deeper into the mangroves and found a deep hole where the water flow formed a bow and this must have held 50 or so snook and quite a few ladyfish (man I love how they jump). Also caught a mess load of small jack crevalle. 

My question is... Will the snook be back there this year? Have conditions been right that the snook will be seeking the warmer water back in the mangroves? Also is there anywhere else in Florida we can go that is susceptible to canoe? Would love to catch some other species, trout, reds, etc. 

We know the water systems around Jupiter but just wanted some change.
Was also considering the Sanibel and Captiva pass that SnookMook was raving about. Is there any backwater there that is good for a canoe? 

I will be posting reports with pics of our escapade throughout Florida. We will be living out of the SUV so will probably need to go to Starbucks and steel some wireless. 

Thanks a bunch for any help and suggestions.
-Alex


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not going to pretend to know anything about Jupiter, because I've never fished there. However trout season is closed until January there in the south region, so don't keep any you catch. But they are still around, along with reds. Flounder should be around too. Black drum are also hitting still everywhere. Hasn't been a terribly cold winter here in Florida, so fishing is still pretty good.

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

We will be there from the 26th to the 5th. So we will see a little of January. One more question. I want to use live bait under a popping cork. What do ya'll bait your minnow traps with down there. Up here I use crushed blue crab and that works great. What do ya'll use? 

-Alex


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

Bologna. Mud minnows love that stuff.

I would also use live shrimp on a popper cork, but be aware your shrimp might get destroyed by pin fish or the occasional toad fish and lizard fish.

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ya, I've never been fond of live shrimp unless I can catch them my self. And that has yet to happen. I know that is the go to live bait down there but I'd rather use something more rugged like a gudgeon or small pinfish.


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

If you want small pins, the best thing I have ever used was a sabiki rig with little pieces of shrimp on each hook. You will get pinfish all day on those.

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

adp29934 said:


> We will be there from the 26th to the 5th. So we will see a little of January. One more question. I want to use live bait under a popping cork. What do ya'll bait your minnow traps with down there. Up here I use crushed blue crab and that works great. What do ya'll use?
> 
> -Alex


Just use some cut up fish...whiting, etc, and throw in some bread you've soaked in water and then squeezed into a tight clump. I would also suggest a crab trap...and bait it with anything they might like (which is damn near anything!).


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> Just use some cut up fish...whiting, etc, and throw in some bread you've soaked in water and then squeezed into a tight clump. I would also suggest a crab trap...and bait it with anything they might like (which is damn near anything!).


I would bring a crab trap(I think your talking about the big pots) but that would take up too much space in the car which is also going to be our "house" for a week. 

We would also like to surf fish a little if possible. Are any spanish or jacks running off Jensen Beach or up by Sebastian. I think I saw a thread about blues and spanish all over the beaches on tin.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

adp29934 said:


> I would bring a crab trap(I think your talking about the big pots) but that would take up too much space in the car which is also going to be our "house" for a week.
> 
> We would also like to surf fish a little if possible. Are any spanish or jacks running off Jensen Beach or up by Sebastian. I think I saw a thread about blues and spanish all over the beaches on tin.


Sebastian Inlet has loads of jacks, as well as spanish here and there. Blues can be caught readily in the surf. Spanish normally like to hang just out of casting range...


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Heading down today, wish us luck.....:fishing:


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

Oak Hill fishing sucked today! Water was insanely clear, but very low and sandy. Not even pinfish were biting. Did some fishing in New Smyrna Beach at the intercoastal, and didn't do a whole lot. 1 blue fish and 2 lizardfish. 

Gonna hit up Sunglow pier, and maybe the jetty at Ponce Inlet if pier fishing isn't good. Hopefully something edible will bite!

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Fished NSB today also, by the Marine Discovery Center, with Oarfish! Caught some pinfish also, along with the standard ugly trashfish.


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

If you and Oarfish will be at Ponce Inlet tomorrow. I will be at Sunglow fishing the new incoming tide in the early noon. Oarfish left me some digits, so I will send a text out.

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------

